
Wikileaks is down again, this time through DNS - blueben
http://twitter.com/#!/wikileaks/status/10567274838622208
======
blueben
Everydns explains on their website:

"EveryDNS.net provided domain name system (DNS) services to the wikileaks.org
domain name until 10PM EST, December 2, 2010, when such services were
terminated. As with other users of the EveryDNS.net network, this service was
provided for free. The termination of services was effected pursuant to, and
in accordance with, the EveryDNS.net Acceptable Use Policy.

More specifically, the services were terminated for violation of the provision
which states that "Member shall not interfere with another Member's use and
enjoyment of the Service or another entity's use and enjoyment of similar
services." The interference at issues arises from the fact that wikileaks.org
has become the target of multiple distributed denial of service (DDOS)
attacks. These attacks have, and future attacks would, threaten the stability
of the EveryDNS.net infrastructure, which enables access to almost 500,000
other websites.

Thus, last night, at approximately 10PM EST, December 1, 2010 a 24 hour
termination notification email was sent to the email address associated with
the wikileaks.org account. In addition to this email, notices were sent to
Wikileaks via Twitter and the chat function available through the
wikileaks.org website. Any downtime of the wikileaks.org website has resulted
from its failure to use another hosted DNS service provider."

~~~
ajays
It is shameful on EveryDNS's part to do this. Blaming the DDoS on WikiLeaks is
like blaming the rape victim for the crime.

WikiLeaks did not "interfere with another Member's use and enjoyment of the
Service". They were the victims, not the aggressors.

------
invisible
You have to love the sensationalism, "WikiLeaks,org domain killed."
Terminating services that can be continued elsewhere is not "killing." I would
think that they'd avoid sensationalism in order to stay reputable, but that
doesn't appear to be the case.

------
yread
I think that this whole "Kill Wikileaks" tells more about the state of
democracy than anything contained in the cables.

US State department spokesman PJ Crowley.: _Mr. Assange obviously has a
particular political objective behind his activities, and I think that, among
other things, disqualifies him as being considered a journalist._

<http://www.state.gov/r/pa/prs/dpb/2010/12/152291.htm>

